# Ryerson Portfolio help



## anon01 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys, I just want to start off by saying how I love this site. I've been coming here for about a year now, this is the first time registering and posting. 

 I'm currently interested in the film program at Ryerson University in Toronto. I have invested alot of time researching the many schools Canada has to offer for Film and I have landed on Ryerson being the best for me. (as terms as what they offer, their more hands on approach,  location etc)

   They recently released the outline for the portfolio all young film makers have to meet in order to get a chance to be accepted. The only part of the portfolio that really troubles me is this:

  "1) PORTFOLIO PIECES: The portfolio must contain a selection of SIX EXAMPLES of visual work, (photos, drawings, paintings, computer generated prints - can include still frames captured from videos etc.) carefully selected to include what you believe to be your best work. Your submissions should exhibit your creative abilities and your ability to communicate clearly. Please do not exceed the maximum size of 11" x 14". DO NOT SUBMIT SLIDES, FLOPPY DISKS, CD-ROMS, DVD's, films or videos."


 so my question is:

  Lets say I show a before and after picture, (example before shot during chroma screen + after) will the heads at Ryerson take it as 2 examples of work? Or just simply 1?

 Cause it will be easier to show before and after shots to help with the description under each "piece of work".


 The reason why I'm so worried is because of this:

 "This will serve as a guideline to your submission. It is up to you to interpret the meaning of this guideline and to select which items you with to include in your portfolio. Your portfolio should  be presented in a highly organized manner."

 I guess perhaps if I present it in "highly organized manner" I will have no problem.

 Thanks in advance , anything will help.


----------



## Evan (Jan 28, 2008)

...just to be safe i would count it as 2....that said, you should remember to show work that demonstrates who you are as an artist, and how you see the world. Ryerson is Very VERY competitive, and i don't know that who you are really is reflected in your chroma keying ability.


----------



## Kegan (Jan 28, 2008)

I've applied to Ryerson and got in, but never actually went. I would count that as ONE example, including it in a side by side image. Put them both on a canvas and that should be one example. 

However, as Evan mentioned...I wouldn't use your chroma keying ability as your best work.

-Kegan


----------



## anon01 (Jan 29, 2008)

obviously chroma key'ing is not my best work, simply an example. 


 For portfolios you can include a brief text below every piece of example? just a brief describe of what it's for (school, film fest etc) also can I include what influenced me?

  Yeah Evan I think thats the path I'm going to take, I'm going to show my unique creativeness. 

  Also I think it will help to mention my influences. (not the obvious, Spielberg,Lucas,Coppola, Scorsese)

 for the six examples, I should try to have a variety.  correct?
example 1 - storyboard 
example 2 - set design .
etc etc


Thanks in advance, you guys are a lot of help. I  just want to make sure I can get this done right, so I can apply stepping with my BEST food forward. lol


 Anyone have any example of killer portfolio's? Or perhaps there old Ryerson portfolio that got them accepted ?


----------



## Evan (Jan 29, 2008)

for your ryerson portfolio you can use anything... i would use storyboards, paintings, stills from films, still photography, perhaps set design if you think that it is a strong point of yours....it has always bugged me a little that they don't offer you the option of a video.


----------



## anon01 (Jan 29, 2008)

lol the part that bugs me the most, actually makes me angry is this part:

 "..briefly describe the film, and discuss why it is interesting for you given the role you would like to play, e.g., write, director, cinematographer.." [..] "The school reserves the right to retain this project outline."


 Probs Ryerson, now you are gonna get 100s of ideas from fresh creative minds. I find that kind of deceitful.


----------



## anon01 (Jan 31, 2008)

Just to make things clear, in the 6 examples I can have a brief paragraph under each example explaining it, correct?



 SIDE NOTE::
 Evan After the Beep is f#$king incredible, first film I've really seen from Ryerson that was not too artsy David lynch wannabe style.


----------



## Evan (Feb 1, 2008)

> SIDE NOTE::
> Evan After the Beep is f#$king incredible, first film I've really seen from Ryerson that was not too artsy David lynch wannabe style.


I'm not at Ryerson...Im in high school...I hope you didn't assume that I got into Ryerson. I am, however familiar with their application...Thanks though


----------

